# Any Suggestions?



## vetasst (Apr 25, 2010)

We are looking to move in about a year. I have 2 mini donkeys that have "sensitive" tummies and moving them to a new place with a lush pasture is really scary. I am worried about colic and laminitis. One already had foundered before i got her and another jenny tried to colic on me about 4 days ago- was really scarey. My question is... How do i move them without causing problems. The other 2 have stomachs of iron. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## krissy3 (Apr 25, 2010)

vetasst said:


> We are looking to move in about a year. I have 2 mini donkeys that have "sensitive" tummies and moving them to a new place with a lush pasture is really scary. I am worried about colic and laminitis. One already had foundered before i got her and another jenny tried to colic on me about 4 days ago- was really scarey. My question is... How do i move them without causing problems. The other 2 have stomachs of iron. Any help will be appreciated.



So, if I understand correctly, you know where you will be moving to and it will have a lush pasture. If I were in your shoes I would do 2 things...either start getting the 2 sensitive ones use to pasture grass, by hand grazing them, or leasing a small pasture to try them out on, a few days a week, for an hour here and there. (Sort of to see how they deal with grass).The other option is to make a dry lot for them , at the new place once you have moved in , and allow them pasture grazing just a few times a week, or less, until they are showing you that they can handle it. Beet pulp helps keep laminitis away, as long as you are being careful about them NOT getting too much sugar in their grass, and hay, or carbs in their feed. I would feed them like they DO have Laminitis once you get there, then slowly add more a little at a time. As far as them colicing from stress, teach them to be more confident in themselves, by training them , and taking them places . You will see that they become more independant, confident , and less stressed about new places. You can find a lot of info on feeding for a laminitic horse or Donkey www.safegrass.org Kathryn Watts, might be of some interest to you. Good luck , and you have plenty of time to get them ready for the move , so no worries


----------

